

Ask HN: Topics on Agile - SudeepSirur

Hey guys, we are doing research on Agile and scrum related topics, I would love to know from you, what are the specific Agile and scrum related topics you would want to see written and researched about?
======
trcollinson
Who is we? :)

I always like the basics, but seeing as everyone follows different "Agile"
(with a capital A) principles, I guess that the basics is not really a clearly
defined set of things. I like good discussion of testing and test driven
development, continuous integration and delivery, working with legacy code
bases and legacy management structures, DevOps, paired programming, sizing and
story writing... my list could go on and on.

The issue you may run into is that this is a pretty saturated market. There
are a LOT of people who write about Agile (myself being one of them). Some are
really great and have interesting insights and real experience, some are
really abhorrent. Watch which category you fall into.

